# Incognito



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some more Brit funk from 1981 and this groovy track from Incognito, I saw them at Ronnie Scotts about 3 years ago and they were brilliant.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Incognito - Parisienne Girl - YouTube
> 
> Some more Brit funk from 1981 and this groovy track from Incognito, I saw them at Ronnie Scotts about 3 years ago and they were brilliant.


My mistake, can this be moved to the right place on the last page of what song can you not stop listening too.

Thank you.


----------

